# Why did my ganache crack?



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

I made some ganache yesterday for eclairs and meringues and such, and i had many pastries left over so I refrigerated them. I did not cover it, because I don't believe i had moisture in my refrigerator anyway (at least not so much my eclairs would be soggy and I did not want any condensation in the container anyway), and I'm not surprised that my ganache had lost it's sheen, but it had cracked too. I'm supposing that the cold had made the ganache shrink, so it created cracks. Is that right? And if so, at what temperature does one properly store eclairs? And, why *exactly* does ganache lose it's sheen? These are scientific questions I'd love to have answers to!

Thank you for your response.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

It's possible you either over heated it or cooled it too fast. When your ganache gets too hot the oil divorces itself from the chocolate and rushes to the top of your preparation. That, as well as cooling it too fast, is what usually causes it too look dull. Also, don't send your ganache directly to the frig. cause that'll cause it to separate. Let it cool to room temp. before you drop it in the cooler.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Fledgling,
Your cooler has lots of moisture unless it's made for holding pastrieschocolate.
I'd like to see your ganache recipe.
I'm thinking your eclairs shrunk under the ganache.
It's best to use something more plyable such as fondant if your holding.
Best is to spoon them as you need them.
I'm leery about leaving cream out at room temp.
pan


----------

